# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Nhận Đúc áp lực Nhôm

## binhminh_12

Nhận đúc áp lực
Giàn máy của Hàn Quốc còn mới nguyên chắc chắn sẽ đáp ưng yêu cầu của các mặt hàng đúc kỹ thuật cao.
Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ em
Mr Thủy 0977 977 680

----------


## BÂTM

Bác ở đâu vậy ?

----------


## binhminh_12

> Bác ở đâu vậy ?


em ở Hà Nội bác ơi.Cách BigC Hội Nghị quóc Gia Mỹ Đình 9Km đi về Lãng Hòa Lạc

----------


## GORLAK

Đúc ra xài luôn hay phải làm gì nữa ko vậy bác?

----------


## binhminh_12

> Đúc ra xài luôn hay phải làm gì nữa ko vậy bác?


Tùy theo sản phẩm của bác ntn ạ ,có cái thì ăn luôn và có cái thì  còn gia công tiếp ạ

----------

GORLAK

----------

